# Bretton Woods 12Jan15



## Edd (Jan 12, 2015)

It was the first day of the season for the lady and it was great. She loves BW and the conditions were confidence inspiring. It snowed the whole time we were there. I'm guessing 3-4" but I haven't checked what they claimed. 

Some pics:


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice was the tree skiing or glades in good shape.  Considering bw for this weekend.


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2015)

Didn't check but they were blowing snow on the steeper trails. I was in full hang-with-the-lady mode. The on-piste conditions were so good I wasn't exploring much.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 13, 2015)

603Skier said:


> Nice was the tree skiing or glades in good shape.  Considering bw for this weekend.



I was there this sunday 1/11. The glades at West are in good shape; Cherry Mountain and Wild West (the one at the left as you ride up the west quad lift). Jacob's ladder was closed for snow making  wild west on skiers right had soft snow while skier's left had stuff skied off since it a natural entry and bail from the groomed trail. Cherry Mountain had decent coverage in the middle but you had to take a slow first pass to find the exposed rocks. The sides still had non track snow that was a little on the crusty side. Glades from Agazzi to Avalon was hairy, narrow, slick and had expose run off or rocks. On one of them I was doing ok and then I saw an expose rock and I had to slide down just to stop, I forgot how narrow those trails are :/

I was having some much fun lapping those glades, I didn't bother with the others glade at rosebrook or stickney. 

Should be in decent shape even if the place got some lite dusting over that past few days.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2015)

First picture looks like you should be cross-country skiing that. I can't tell which way is up and which way is down. Is that an Escher picture?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> First picture looks like you should be cross-country skiing that. I can't tell which way is up and which way is down. Is that an Escher picture?



It's Bretton Woods. New Hampshire's only lift-serviced golf course.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 13, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> First picture looks like you should be cross-country skiing that. I can't tell which way is up and which way is down. Is that an Escher picture?



Seriously. Although, I've skinned up a couple of times. Doesn't feel like cross country then.


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 14, 2015)

jack97 said:


> I was there this sunday 1/11. The glades at West are in good shape; Cherry Mountain and Wild West (the one at the left as you ride up the west quad lift). Jacob's ladder was closed for snow making  wild west on skiers right had soft snow while skier's left had stuff skied off since it a natural entry and bail from the groomed trail. Cherry Mountain had decent coverage in the middle but you had to take a slow first pass to find the exposed rocks. The sides still had non track snow that was a little on the crusty side. Glades from Agazzi to Avalon was hairy, narrow, slick and had expose run off or rocks. On one of them I was doing ok and then I saw an expose rock and I had to slide down just to stop, I forgot how narrow those trails are :/
> 
> I was having some much fun lapping those glades, I didn't bother with the others glade at rosebrook or stickney.
> 
> Should be in decent shape even if the place got some lite dusting over that past few days.


Wow excellant report.  Sounds like you ski there regularly.  I enjoy Brett when I'm there.  I hope the conditions hold.  Weather wise it looks like it will hold til the weekend.  Now it's a toss up between bw and cardigan.  I really do appreciate the report!  Thanks man!


----------

